# [Bootscreen] Nintendo Switch Bootscreen Android



## NicoAICP (Mar 11, 2017)

So yeah I made a Nintendo Switch Bootscreen for Android (No Bootaudio included cause I don'T have the switch first boot sound. So only the logo will appear).

*Your Device needs an 1920x1080 Display*

Proof: https://mega.nz/#!zhpTybYa!UiJPefhefD5P7o6ggC-pXyFvzyYGCSatwbih9u52z0k

Download: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7M0dB1BxeKHZ184SmJ5S2E4T00/view?usp=sharing


----------



## NicoAICP (Mar 11, 2017)

I know it's an static image
Not finished


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Mar 11, 2017)

Fun Fact: Firefox recognize it as malware ;D


----------



## NicoAICP (Mar 11, 2017)

Wtf. Okay, I'll look again. But i swear to god that it'S no malware


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Mar 11, 2017)

https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/webmasters/kaJ0cSw91Ng


----------



## NicoAICP (Mar 11, 2017)

yeah saw it too. It's not containing malware or any other malicious stuff. You can scan it too.


----------



## KevinX8 (Mar 12, 2017)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/284056553458499584/290293246247305218/bootanimation.zip
1440p


----------

